
$1000 to spend: this is the selection of technical and scientific books I bought - victorlf
https://www.lopezferrando.com/scientific-technical-books/
======
RossBencina
That's a really nice selection, you have great taste. I'd be interested to
know whether you own any other books that you'd also recommend.

